# Got the Halloween bug pretty bad this year.



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I really wish i had time to do the Haunt this year.
This is the 3rd straight year with out doing one.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that, Jeff - I know you love Halloween, but you also have so much on your plate what with running a business and having a young child. Will you at least be able to decorate?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

a little, joe's birthday in in Oct...thinking PARTY!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Another fine October baby! My parents always had a costume party for my birthday, and we had Halloween themed games (for the grown ups too) and decorations. Also a Halloween themed cake. They really made a big thing about it. I think that's one of the reasons I love Halloween so much now.


----------

